# New commission - step by step (picture heavy)



## Laura6544 (Jun 28, 2011)

Then the fun bit starts, always do the eye first, its the best bit and my paintings always seem to 'grow around this...



















A bit more fur now, start with the paler tones and build up, adding some darker areas...










Now the nose...


----------



## Laura6544 (Jun 28, 2011)

Start working on the ear now and the rest of the fur, I tend to rub out the pencil marks so they are fainter before putting the colour on as these tend to show through otherwise...


----------



## Laura6544 (Jun 28, 2011)

Got a bit carried away with the other dog (think this was the night when I realised it was getting light outside and I hadn't gone to bed yet!) Hopefully you can see though the paler wash of colour on the neck and then how this is built up on the final picture...










Finished!










and framed..


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow! Stunning. You captured them perfectly.


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

^Ditto. Amazing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That was fascinating! Do you use any masking to protect white areas? You must use a tiny brush , as you paint each hair and leave whitish areas between each one. Just blows me away.
Brussels Griffon dogs, right?


----------



## Laura6544 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I don't use any mask, I tried it but its so messy to get off I didn't bother again. And yes, my brush is tiny, I use 00 and 000. They are Border Terriers but the owner tells me the second dog isn't a very 'good' example of one.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

wow, that's beautiful! You make the whole process seem so easy and effortless


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow! That is just amazing. So realistic.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice! Has the owner seen the painting yet?


----------



## Laura6544 (Jun 28, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Very nice! Has the owner seen the painting yet?


Yes, took it round at the weekend, she loved it (relief) I'm always so apprehensive that people wont like it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope you charged her fairly for it! I mean you gotta value your time and effort, or other people won't .


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats brilliant!


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

My mouth is hanging WIDE OPEN! Awesome work!

Wess


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

